# Sub Second Hand



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I have just been given this pocket watch, it keeps great time and is running fine but as you can see the sub second hand is missing. Has anyone any idea where I can buy one, I can't imagine it being too hard to fit.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

is the pinnion missing?







can't see it in the pic.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> is the pinnion missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the pinion is there, it looks like the hand just presses on to it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep that's all they do is push on, but you need to get one with the right size hole. I've no idea where you could source one except looking on ebay for a donor.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yep that's all they do is push on, but you need to get one with the right size hole. I've no idea where you could source one except looking on ebay for a donor.


Thanks Paul, I'll have a look.


----------

